# Paddler or fisho in the main?



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

It's never an all or nothing answer, but what if it was?


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

This is the reason why I have 2 telescopic rods in my arsenal, so I will never have to do either!


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Getting there is half the fun for me. if I catch fish its a bonus.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Good question Poddy. I started off being a real fisho at heart but it would be a tough call now.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Too hard! Cant vote on this one!

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree with Gatesy 100% only thing Iwould change would be the sails.

Wind is only useful for 2 things.

Stirring up the fishing and fartin comps with ya mates and kids 

 fishing Russ


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Mostly fishing but increasingly I have been known to go for a paddle without the rods.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

If the car was full and i had to leave something behind what would it be hmmmmmmmmm.............the wife and my son and give them money for a taxi :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

Fishing is definately number one!

Troy


----------

